# Netzwerkkartenadresse



## Gunnitarrist (5. Februar 2002)

Hallo...
hab ma ne frage zu den netzwerkkarteneinstellungen...
gibt es eine möglichkeit unter win98se die zu einer netzwerkkarte zugehörige ip herauszufinden.
die netzwerkkartenadresse ist ja bekanntlich XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX aufgebaut....?

hat jemand n plan davon..?!?

danke

sNaKePiT


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Februar 2002)

Ich glaube Du meinst mit IP den Aufabu XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX denn die Netzwerkkartenadresse ist wieder was anderes.

Zur IP:

```
c:\>ipconfig oder
Start->Ausführen->winipcfg
```
Mit ipconfig /all kann man auch die Netzwerkkartenaddresse oder die sogenannte Physikalische Adresse herausfinden.

Näheres zum Thema findest Du in jedem besseren Tutorial über Netzwerke, TCP/IP usw.

Eine kleine Auswahl habe ich Dir folgend mal zusammengestellt:
http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/717/index.html
http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/~rothamcw/Lokale.Netze/tcpip.html
http://www.clickfish.com/clickfish/guidearea/computertechnik/netzwerk/netzwerke/tcpip.html
http://www.ge-soft.de/guido/netzwerke/tcpip.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Netzwerke+TCP/IP+OSI&meta=


----------



## Gunnitarrist (5. Februar 2002)

*nein...*

..ich meinte nicht die ip..
ich meinte die mac-adresse oder so, wie sie auch genannt wird...

trotzdem danke für deinen post

sNaKePiT


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Februar 2002)

Kein Problem, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## ussuria (8. Februar 2002)

Mach es doch wie Digi es beschrieben hat. Startleiste und unter  ausführen winipcfg eingeben. Da bekommst Du Deine Netzwerkkartenadresse, IP und Subnetzmaske und Standardgateway angezeigt.

Die Netzwerkkartenadresse ist für jede Karte einmalig, darf also von den Herstellern nicht 2mal vergeben werden. Ich glaube das hat mit dem ISO-OSI-Referenzprotokoll zu tun. 

Berichtigt mich falls falsch.

Gruß Ussuria


----------



## NIC140903 (9. Februar 2002)

unter win2k kannst du auch inner eingabeaufforderung
ipconfig /all
eingeben, dann gibt der die mac auch an (physikalische adresse)


----------



## dozi (26. Februar 2002)

jo einfach cmd bei ausführen einhämmern und ipconfig -all eingeben, und schon siehst du die mac-adresse! (auch physikalische adresse genannt)


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Und wieso willst du das wissen??


----------

